# Potential NEW reef/wreck for Alabama!



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

"270 foot freighter the Yokamu has finally reached it's new home on Pleasure Island" 


http://downunderdiveshop.blogspot.ca/2012/06/yokamu.html


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

any idea at what depth it would be sunk?


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Most likely something suitable for most divers, hopefully around 100' of water.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

As of the latest ive heard, it is just temporarily in Al. It is still upin the air over where it will be sunk. Fl and Al are fighting over it. It will cost 500,000 to get it to the bottom and Al has pledged only 100,000. So hopefully we (Al residents) will be able to get the rest of the funding. Personally i think i can get it to the bottom cheaper, may not be pretty though.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

dont worry yall can come fish it here in fl lol


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! It will hold thousands of pounds of Red Snapper, Grouper, Amberjack and Triggerfish that no one is allowed to keep!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Awesome! It will hold thousands of pounds of Red Snapper, Grouper, Amberjack and Triggerfish that no one is allowed to keep!


No shit JP...


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

With that price tag, I hope it holds up better than the Anteres!!!!


----------

